
The Omni Programming Language Manifest - ingve
https://github.com/daniel-kun/omni#the-omni-programming-language-manifest
======
cocktailpeanuts
Don't want to beat a dead horse, but the implementation (or the prototype
screenshot) doesn't really seem to achieve the goal ("In short, Omni frees the
programmer of unnecessary tasks that the classic way of writing programs in
text files imposes on them to let you get things done.").

Looks like this approach actually ADDS more unnecessary tasks the programmer
has to go through just to express him/herself.

